# Two new Ferraris



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a first look at a 512S and Berrlinetta 250 LM GT . I have to
do a solid cast of the 250 LM and remove a defect in the windshield, the
hydrospan cast split in the windshield just as I removed it from the
dehydrator. The 512S came out pretty good for a TJET.










Having fun

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They both look great Roger! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

GREAT work Roger.....I also love that background you used for the pics.......it looks like a 1:1 car on a track


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

They look great Roger, If you could lower the just a bit they would be perfect...


----------

